# Outdoor Leopard Tortoise Pen



## Team Gomberg (Mar 6, 2013)

I have finally finished my new leopard tortoise pen. My husband did the cutting and assembling, I designed it and painted it. (still have some touch up painting to do!)

It measures 17' long. 8' at one end and 4' at the opposite end. The walls are 12" tall with a 4" lip around the entire perimeter to prevent escape.

My leopard tortoise is 1 year next month and 4" in length. It's alot of room but he enjoys every inch of the space. 







here you can see my russian tortoise pen (similar design) in the backround





one of the 2 flower pot hides. It's buried under the dirt so the tortoise can walk over it completely. 









this pen doesn't have a night box because I still bring in the leopard to sleep in a humid indoor enclosure.

I use a glazed terra cotta saucer for the water dish.





the second flower pot hide is behind the old yucca tree stump. it is also buried so the tortoise can walk over safely.





cruising through a white clover patch





a favorite place to settle in, a leaf pile at the base of the yucca tree stump.





I still have LOTS of growing to do in this pen. 
So far I have a few different grasses, white clovers, half a dozen different local weeds, 3 different succulents, red and green lettuces, squash plant, green bean, dandelion and plantain starting to grow in...but I like variety and will add to that list. I look forward to spring time when it is very well planted 

Hope this helps give some tips/ideas for you!

Thanks for looking


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 6, 2013)

Great job Heather. Lots of room. We had to cover ours due to the large birds and potential other predators.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you 

I did consider a cover but decided against it, for now.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful! This is getting me excited to build mine . I love the color green paint you choose.


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2013)

That is a fantastic pen. You guys did a great job. I love the stump in there. Make sure Jacqui sees this to add to her outdoor enclosure thread.


----------



## pugsandkids (Mar 6, 2013)

Great space, good job!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 6, 2013)

wellington said:


> That is a fantastic pen. You guys did a great job. I love the stump in there. Make sure Jacqui sees this to add to her outdoor enclosure thread.



Thanks Barb! ...and that would be the biggest compliment


----------



## Zamric (Mar 6, 2013)

Very Nice! 

I've been pondering on what to do with Eros and Gaias outside enclosures. I've got a couple of hides (x4), 2 water dishes (8" terra cotta saucers) and 2 long shelters to protect from large birds, these are stilted to allow passage under the side wires, makinging it one very large enclosure, 3' wide with 2 legs running a total of about 32' long, with 2, 8' long "shelter areas".

Problem is, that is ALOT of area for the minimal amount of hides. The surface is bermuda grass and when Summer hits it will start growing at a rate of a little under 2 inches a week. I want to carve paths thru the carpet of grass down to the dirt and put in a few stepping stones then sprinkle a few packets of weed seed through out the whole thing. I just dont know how well bermuda grass will handle paths being cut thru it.

I like your overall floorplan.... I think I need to find some old roots and tree pieces....


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 6, 2013)

When we moved in, there were 2 HUGE yucca trees in this spot. They were so big and full of spiders. yuck!

So when we cut it down we specifically left the stumps knowing that someday they would make good sight barriers  Well, the big one is obvious but there is another stump on the other end of the pen I lined with rocks.. not so much a sight barrier but it does give a different level to walk on.




Zamric said:


> Very Nice!
> I want to carve paths thru the carpet of grass down to the dirt and put in a few stepping stones then sprinkle a few packets of weed seed through out the whole thing.



Thank you!

And the "mosaic walkway" is new to my pens. I have it in my Russian pen also. I wanted to break it up so it didn't just look like a big weed patch! Plus, on sunny days this can make for a good basking spot and it can be a dinner plate if needed


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Mar 6, 2013)

I like your enclosure, it's big enough for you to watch him grow for pretty long time as well.

Waiting to see pictures of future improvement as well. I'd really like to see it to be covered more with plants and grass.


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, very nice spacious green pen!


----------



## Tom (Mar 6, 2013)

FAN-FREAKIN'-TASTIC!!!

It's excellent. I love it.


----------



## laney (Mar 6, 2013)

I love how natural you have made it for them, you are going to have some super happy torts


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 6, 2013)

Yellow Turtle said:


> I like your enclosure, it's big enough for you to watch him grow for pretty long time as well.
> 
> Waiting to see pictures of future improvement as well. I'd really like to see it to be covered more with plants and grass.



Thank you!

I, too can't wait till its covered in plants. 




Tom said:


> FAN-FREAKIN'-TASTIC!!!
> 
> It's excellent. I love it.



Thank you!  i love both of my pens so much!!

Next pen to be built, a quarantine pen.


----------



## lynnedit (Mar 6, 2013)

Girl, you can build tortoise enclosures, that's all I have to say.

If I were you, I would have a nice comfy chair and spend a lot of time out there....


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 6, 2013)

WOW!! That is TERIFFIC!!!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Mar 6, 2013)

Now that's a tortoise pen! It's too big for one tortoise though, you may have to add a few more to join him.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 6, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> Girl, you can build tortoise enclosures, that's all I have to say.
> 
> If I were you, I would have a nice comfy chair and spend a lot of time out there....



Thanks lynne! 
Right now i don't have a chair but that doesn't stop me from spending hours out there, standing, watching them. A bench is definitely on my "to buy" list!




Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Now that's a tortoise pen! It's too big for one tortoise though, you may have to add a few more to join him.



....exactly why i am building a quarantine pen next! Hehe


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 2, 2013)

the weeds, plants and grasses have been growing in nicely!









both hides are covered and the dirt is packed well above them. my leopard uses them regularly.









i think this pen needs more leopards to help eat up the food!


----------



## pspryu101 (Apr 2, 2013)

AMaaaaZing pen! I have a similar type like yours but bricks for sides instead of wood although yours looks more secured. If you don't mind heather, how much did everything cost you there as far as material goes? Maybe i'll build one just like yours in the near future


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 2, 2013)

pspryu101 said:


> AMaaaaZing pen! I have a similar type like yours but bricks for sides instead of wood although yours looks more secured. If you don't mind heather, how much did everything cost you there as far as material goes? Maybe i'll build one just like yours in the near future



Funny, I previously used bricks as my walls. It was a breeding ground for black and brown widow spiders. It was awful!! I tried to mortar the brick to make a planter wall but that was a disaster. Brick work is called an "art" for a reason! LOL

This was fairly cheap and I love it. Superior to the brick in many ways. It didn't cost much. $70 bought all the wood for 2 pens (I built a russian pen, too) and some still left over. I bought a gallon of outdoor paint and we used a hammer, nails, drill and some screws.


----------



## Tom (Apr 2, 2013)

I wish all leopards had such a nice enclosure.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 2, 2013)

Fabulous-ity! Absolutely awesome Heather and company (Mr. hubby man!).

And Tom, maybe all those neato smooth shelled leopard tortoises that you helped get there with your hot-humid-hydrated information will indeed have pens like these thanks to Heather and her hubby sharing it here. 

Thanks y'all! LOTS! : )


----------



## sibi (Apr 3, 2013)

Now that's a pen(house)! If I had smaller torts, I'd definitely make that; but, I have sulcatas. They'll require the entire backyard. So, you have just given me an idea. I'll transform the entire backyard into a little garden, with many different paths. I like the idea of putting the solar lights in. They look like miniature street lights. It will be approx. five times your size, and there's also a stump in the ground on one end (don't know what tree it was), but it'll work. Thanks Heather.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes! sibi has been inspired! That's what we're talking about. Inspiration. A good thing. Loving that pen! : )


----------



## pspryu101 (Apr 3, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> pspryu101 said:
> 
> 
> > AMaaaaZing pen! I have a similar type like yours but bricks for sides instead of wood although yours looks more secured. If you don't mind heather, how much did everything cost you there as far as material goes? Maybe i'll build one just like yours in the near future
> ...



Oooooh that doesn't sound good? You just gave me a project for my day off lol  thanks


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: RE: Outdoor Leopard Tortoise Pen*



Tom said:


> I wish all leopards had such a nice enclosure.



Thanks! My Leo loves his home 


Beebee, like your Mr. hubby man comment. 
He really was a big help..




sibi said:


> Now that's a pen(house)! If I had smaller torts, I'd definitely make that; but, I have sulcatas. They'll require the entire backyard. So, you have just given me an idea. I'll transform the entire backyard into a little garden, with many different paths. I like the idea of putting the solar lights in. They look like miniature street lights. It will be approx. five times your size, and there's also a stump in the ground on one end (don't know what tree it was), but it'll work. Thanks Heather.



Yea i can't do a sully. Too big too destructive! If i ever have acres then maybe id consider one.

The tree stump on one end is a yucca tree i cut down. It's sprouting new leaves but i keep it trimmed down.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 5, 2013)

I revisited this thread and couldn't believe how barren this pen used to look!! :O

Here is an update of what a few months of growth can do 










one of the squash plants.. I love this thing and so do the leopards 





the base of the yucca tree. a favorite hiding spot for my largest leopard





gardening has become my new favorite hobby...second to caring for torts. I never thought I'd be growing and cultivating my own plants and flowers 

...and it all started from this!


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Aug 5, 2013)

This is beautiful Heather. It's my first time seeing this thread, and I absolutely adore your pen. The yucca stump is my favourite! 

What are the spiky plants growing in there (sorry if you said it and I missed it)? I love the dimension they add. Well, honestly, I love it all.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 5, 2013)

The "spikes" are the yucca tree growing back. I try to keep it trimmed like this. I like it enough to add shade but I don't want it to grow to the 6ft tall, spider infested tree it was when I cut it down.
Thanks for the compliments. I love tending to the pens 

Sent from my VS840 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Aug 5, 2013)

That;s so neat that it grows back like that. It looks cool as a ground plant....I wouldn't want a spider infested tree either! 

And I know what you mean about loving tending to the pens. I always had a black-thumb, until I got tortoises. Now, I spend tons of time tending to my pen (my guys are outside full time), and it even inspired me to garden for my human family!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 5, 2013)

I think it looks neat trimmed like that, too 

Glad you also enjoy the wonderful world of gardening!

Sent from my VS840 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------

